# anybody please!!!!!!



## bigheadmongo (Mar 1, 2006)

I wouldn't want anybody that is a member here to ever get pinched  by the cops ,so why dons't anybody  help me out here  with some info!!!!   My room is 10'x10'x12' high with a cieling fan but, only one window.  I will be useing a 36 plant Econo Tray ,1000watt swichable light but, with 36 plants in there  I don't want to take any chances with the oder control or putting  it together myself making a simple mistake that can cost me my butt in jail !!! I just want  advice on how I can do this with out alerting  the neighbors across the building with shit in the window.....Please anybody!!!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

you can buy a activated carbon scrubber, but that will set you back a couple of hundred bucks. and a fan.
there are links to making your own as well.
Let us know your budget on odor control.


----------



## bigheadmongo (Mar 1, 2006)

How exactly do you set it up in the room?????


----------



## bigheadmongo (Mar 1, 2006)

Do i just attach the fan to the scrubber and ste inside the room what about clean air  intake????


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

here is the administrators of this sites set-up.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59

The very top with the square enclosure and duct leading to a white bucket is the carbon scrubber.


----------



## bigheadmongo (Mar 1, 2006)

The money is no problem just want to do it the right way!!


----------



## bigheadmongo (Mar 1, 2006)

So sorry man but i looked at the link and trying to understand . Just set it at the top of my room but is there anything leading to the outside world this way of doing would be totally enclosed in the room?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

Here is a diagram. of how venting should take place in a sealed grow room.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

you can vent into the room using air from the house and vent back into the house. problem with venting outside air unless filtering it is bugs and mold/fungi. Plus having a duct in you window might not be that great security wise. The can filter would be filled with activated carbon.


----------



## bigheadmongo (Mar 1, 2006)

now where talking but , I don't want to exuast  anything through te window what else can I do???? Clean air intake is fine but what about  that??


----------



## bigheadmongo (Mar 1, 2006)

Some one may see this duct  through the window and may get alerted..


----------



## bigheadmongo (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Mutt you still there brother!!!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah dude, I was checking out someones new grow.

So its a full room. Do you have an attic? and do you own or rent?


----------



## bigheadmongo (Mar 1, 2006)

Mutt didn't see the other info you gave me there ,I just scrolled down and missed it .Thanks alot for the info man you realy cleared it up for me thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigheadmongo (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes I rent man thats why I was worried but the land lord is in on it and a FARMY member so I'am ok with that issue.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

If you willing to pay the bucks. you can get a carbon set-up at an online hydro store. they have em state the size room they handle. Glad to help dude. with a grow op that big. hell yeah, sweat about odor. also cover up any and all light leaks. esp. at the windows. just cover up the window so it doesn't look out of the norm from the yard/street. 


Good Luck to you and welcome to the forums. Why not stop by the introduce section and post a quick run-down of yourself. 

See if he'll let you vent out into the attic.


----------



## bigheadmongo (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks alot man and may have some pics in near future to share thanks to your info!!!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 4, 2006)

You can always vent up into the attic if no one is above you, that's a great way to ditch heat.


----------

